# Pain-eater



## wingedfire

Ok, so I'm writing this story, and Greek is the official lingua franca for most of the world, and I need a translation for "pain-eater". No, not a word, include a hyphen if necessary. 

Sorry for randomness, it makes sense in context.


----------



## elliest_5

Ι 'd say "πονο-φάγος". Actually, if you take out the hyphen it does sound like a real word, so you could do that too...


----------



## Δημήτρης

elliest_5 said:


> Ι 'd say "πονο-φάγος". Actually, if you take out the hyphen it does sound like a real word, so you could do that too...


Πονοφάγος would be fine grammatically. We don't use hyphens with legitimate suffixes like φάγος that much in Greek, isn't it?
Now, the word itself does sound weird, but I guess pain-eater is equally awkward without context.


----------



## wingedfire

Δημήτρης said:


> Πονοφάγος would be fine grammatically. We don't use hyphens with legitimate suffixes like φάγος that much in Greek, isn't it?
> Now, the word itself does sound weird, but I guess pain-eater is equally awkward without context.


Thanks. I was thinking about that, but since all I know of Greek is the alphabet, I wanted to make sure.


----------



## ireney

Well, could we have some more context? Are we talking about modern Greek? Is it a creature or a medicine or something like that that is called "pain-eater"?


----------



## elineo

Εναλλακτικά για πιο βαριά περιπτωση: _πονοβόρος_


----------



## ireney

Αν πάμε στο "-βόρος" τότε γιατί να μην πάμε στο "άλγος"; "Αλγοβόρος"; Φυσικά γι' αυτό ζήτησα περισσότερες πληροφορίες


----------



## Akritas

Φαγοπόνος;
Όπως 'φαγοκύτταρο'.


----------



## elineo

ireney said:


> Αν πάμε στο "-βόρος" τότε γιατί να μην πάμε στο "άλγος"; "Αλγοβόρος"; Φυσικά γι' αυτό ζήτησα περισσότερες πληροφορίες



πολυ καλο εγκρινεται!


----------

